# Possible Business for Someone



## VonWolfen (May 24, 2004)

I thought I would post this, just in case there are people with some talent looking for an opportunity. I like books....I'm not fond of reading books online. In simplest terms, I think there is a market for someone who is willing to take uncopyrighted books (mostly out of print for a long time) online and making a quality leather bound book of them. Probably best done by request only...at least initially. Also, there is a market for antique books to be properly rebound in leather...not expensive first editions...just people who have books they use and want them properly leather bound. I have several that qualify. There are several online books that I would like downloaded on decent paper and leather-bound. I have acquaintences that have the same needs.

I have contacted a couple of people that make quality leather bound personal Journals and they think it is a great idea, but they are over booked on the journals and can't keep up. The journals seem to sell for about $25 ...so my thoughts are that the online books would need to be in the same price range. I'm not sure of the tools and materials needed, but it can't be OVERLY expensive for hand done work. I don't think I would consider other less expensive coverings, since there are plenty of folk doing that, just my opinion. Oh, and if anyone decides to do it and finds they can do good work...let me know...I have some business for you.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Or even paperback copies. I know of a family in Canada that does that.


----------

